# Can't find the Dynamat of the 'ol days



## Wiggler (Nov 19, 2015)

Whatever happened to Dynamat ORIGINAL, and it's generics? Doesn't anyone remember the asphalt smelling brown sheets from the 90's that were so easy to apply and then reapply?? Not this aluminim foil backed black gooey mess we're resorting to use these days. I've only been able to find one door speaker kit, and I don't wan to use it because I fear it might be the last remaining example anywhere.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

That stuff was terrible and melted in the Texas sun, you like the smell or something?


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

that was more like a MLV that cracks after a few months, the way we do things now is much butter plus you can’t put that on a door panel without it falling off on the first summer day.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

All the better products today use butyl rubber based compounds and the really cheap stuff still uses asphalt based compounds. If the original Dynamat was asphalt based than it was bad and it evolved from there.

If you think it’s worth something to someone who is actually nostalgic about the original Dynamat than I would sell on eBay quickly before they figure out the truth.


----------



## Wiggler (Nov 19, 2015)

Ok, so it seems you guys are against the notion of me even acquiring this stuff. I get it. The newer stuff is better, but it's harder for me to work with. 

Yeah, I know it smells bad, and that's not good, but when I had it, I applied it to the inside of the door panel, instead of the metal door shell, which would always be hotter, so I never had any problems with it falling off. Also, it might have helped that I also only drive white color cars which reflect more heat away. After applying it, I used to let it bake outside for a day or two, so the asphalt smell fades.

The thing I really loved about it was that you could cut and shape it easily,which will help with installation, since I also am developing arthiritis in my fingers and hands, and it was heavy, so it added some nice "THUNK" to my doors when closing. SO, DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THIS STUFF? Thanks.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

When I was remodeling my old house back in '08 the window sealant reminded me of some sound deadener from the 90's. It's still butyl rubber but you could always try it as it's cheap:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Nashua-...ndow-and-Door-Flashing-Tape-1343003/206495170

Local building supply was way cheaper than HD but you get the idea.


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

Peel and seal from Home Depot is just as garabage as what your looking for and Home Depot has tons of it. I'm not sure how newer stuff is "harder to work with" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

